# September Challenge: "Confessions"



## Chesters Daughter

The prompt for this month's challenge, as chosen by moi is: *Confessions.*

You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board.

*This challenge will close on the 17th of September.*

We are continuing to allow optional anonymity this month. You may post your entries yourself, or, if you'd like to remain anonymous, you may PM your entry to either myself, *Chester's Daughter,* or *Travers.

*Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you submit. You have a ten minute grace period to edit your piece, but anything after that will likely see it excluded from the challenge. 

As usual, if you'd wish to protect your first rights, post your entry in the* workshop thread, *then copy a link to it in this thread.* If you are posting anonymously, please be sure to mention on which board you'd like your entry posted in your PM. Public, or secure to protect first rights.*

Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro. *Please also refrain from using the "like" function until the challenge has closed and the poll opened.**


*


----------



## midnightpoet

Dark Places

I, from the battle fled,
my sword and shield upon the ground.
I ran from the bloody sight and sound,
my fear complete, though my conscience bled.

As I climbed the mount’s craggy peak,
I saw the black-scaled dragon rise.
Death revealed before my eyes,
absolution I did not seek.

Yet I saw prophecies unfulfilled,
our valiant forces on the run,
dark clouds o’er the rising sun
and of our Queen, her brave voice stilled.

Before me lay the gleaming, ancient sword
I knelt before it as my burning tears
washed my cowardice, my aching fears,
I remembered the promise, my solemn word.

I grasped the hilt, and thus confessed,
marched to the bloody, vanquished field
and made my stand, I would not yield,
I plunged the blade into the dragon’s breast.


----------



## Chesters Daughter

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...essions-quot?p=1665962&viewfull=1#post1665962


----------



## Travers

*Many Mistakes*

“I’ve made many mistakes in my life, I must admit,”
Jimmy Turner said, looking down at his hands.
“I back-talked my mama growing up, whenever she asked me to clean my room.
Too many times to count. I was such a wicked child. Mama said so.
I once stole two dollars from my papa’s wallet.
I spent it all on licorice and didn’t share any of it with my friends.
And would you believe, I threw little Katie’s kitten in a puddle when I was seven?
Oh, how that kitty jumped and ran, and how Katie cried. I laughed.
Katie told her granny on me, and my papa beat my bottom with his belt.
That big leather belt we got him for Father’s Day. I guess I deserved it.
At school one time I broke my friend John-John’s glasses to pieces.
He never knew it was me. I wish I could apologize to him for that.
But he went to heaven ten years ago this summer. He was always such a good friend.
I remember once there was this yo-yo I wanted so bad at the drugstore.
It sparkled inside when it spinned around. So pretty.
I took it and didn’t pay for it, I admit that. I should have paid for it.
So many mistakes, so much to be sorry for in life. So sad, so sad.
And oh, I also strangled nine women.
Nine women, with my hands. I did.”
Jimmy paused, and looked up.
“I feel much better now. Go ahead and get this over with.”
The prison superintendent nodded over to a white-clad man.
And so, with witnesses looking on in silence, 
Jimmy Turner received the sweet toxin into his bloodstream
and slipped away into a well-earned sleep.


----------



## Chesters Daughter

*Relapse*

Was I born this way?
I don't know. Perhaps.
But as the blood seeps
while my mother sleeps
Now what will I say?
Is this just a relapse?


----------



## Chesters Daughter

*Fins to Feet, and Back*

The holy space between ice and water:

leftover dreams skitter over the bluewhite
womb where we began,
and now, will end.

Can anything said,
undo what is done?


----------



## apple

*Borderlands   (mature subject)*

The pulse beneath her skirt 
outlines his need. Red lips, 
side-long smiles and woman scent 
construct scaffolds, extend bridges. 
Points
for him to fall from grace.


Her heavy earth intense, 
as long dark hair prowls his body, 
excavating bone and barrier.
Baptized
in satin slides and little deaths, 
she reads his hieroglyphs.

“Mi hombre,”the red lips whisper, “Usted no es Dios.” 

His spine heals. He breathes again.

_He was 
a thousand diamonds to her eyes.
A wonder of the world.

Her energy exhausted
endless days 
holding him high above her head.

He pled to come down to her;
to fall like broken prayer beads to a dirty floor,
but she only gave pedestal and cloud 
for love.

He slipped her borders. 
Tilted, 
he reached for balance
far away from familiar home.
The release, raw touch captured
his senses, tarnished the crown.
“I’m sorry.” his lips confessed. “I am only a man.”

His wife cried. Broken beads fell._.

“ Yo como corazones.”  the red lips tease.

In fire-filled cups
gilt is stirred, beads, 
bones and heart.
They lie on ground without boundary. 
He is fed in great gulps.


----------



## writersblock

*Practical confessions*

The gory image of a bad dream 
that our life has become,
pales to
the nightmare my father bequeathed;
my son.


----------



## Skodt

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...essions-quot?p=1666620&viewfull=1#post1666620


----------



## Deleted member 49710

cutting


----------



## Pennywise

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...essions-quot?p=1666909&viewfull=1#post1666909


----------



## Inchidoney

The Confession.​ --------------------------------​ I’m not prepared to stand apart​ That’s why I joined your clique.​ To disregard and disrespect​ People not a part.​ The plebs shall never know​ Or get to join our clique.​ Were Insecure together​ Afraid we’ll be alone.​ -------------------​ It’s easy to pull someone apart​ To keep a person out​ Push them about​ We’re eager for that opportunity​ Snub non members of our clique.​ Even if it’s wrong​ What’s the reason for this pain?​ Just to belong​ I’m a paid up member of the clique.​


----------



## Chesters Daughter

*Unbosoming of a Pompous Posterior*

I've sat beside
cardboard cutouts
feigning life
being assaulted
by asinine rambling
as superficial 
as a week old scrape
on a child's knee.

Lips would flap,
sometimes at speeds
sustained only
by hummingbirds' wings.

My ears,
weary of the constant barrage
of syllabic nothingness,
revolted,
enforcing elective tinnitus
to replace oral rubbish
with a more pleasurable ring.

My eyes,
not to be outdone,
joined the coup,
refusing to focus
on any mortal countenance 
for fear of gleaning any meaning
from unstoppable
featherless wings.

I have neither heard
nor witnessed
a spoken word 
in nearly a year,
and I'm content as a clam
in my paradise
of self imposed silence.
If not for the nuisance
of halitosis plagued breezes
killing the skin cells of my cheeks,
I would be completely immune
to the monologues of morons.

Today, the flesh of my face
made an impassioned plea
(made more powerful 
by the threat
of premature wrinkles)
to go into hiding 
to preserve its integrity.
As hazmat hoods
are so steeply priced,
a lovely four-ply veil
will have to suffice.

How I wish subhumans
were equipped with mute buttons.
My besieged body parts 
could then abandon their rebellion,
and I'd have the distinction
of being unidentifiable
for all of my fingerprints
would be worn away.


----------



## Lace

*I want her*

[adult content]

I want her.
She’s that sprayed-with-perfume
letter I didn’t write & she’s the lacy panties
I strung around someone’s arm
& she’s got the libido
I’d like to chew how I chew gum
& oh how she grooms the wind
w/ manicured-in-pitch-red fingers! I want her nipple:
_suck-suckle-suck-suckle_
_silk & milk & silk & milk_
_nip-nibble-nip-nibble_
_cherries-berries-cherries-berries_.
I want the Ls of her labia.
I want her pony her peony all her lucky charms
& all the men she rides on wet nights
& all the pearls she pries from mouths.
I want to lick her lipstick shtick.


----------



## Lewdog

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...essions-quot?p=1667370&viewfull=1#post1667370

P.S.  Sorry for the edits but first the server made it a double post, then the second time it took out all the spacing...so it took over 5 minutes for a simple cut and paste job.


----------



## Kevin

http://www.writingforums.com/showthread.php?t=141855&p=1667484&viewfull=1#post1667484


----------



## bookmasta

​​

Too Soon
---------------
I have a confession to make
it’s not big or bold, nor will it change
the world.
It’s a revelation about you
and what you mean to me.
When I see you each morning in the hallway
the world is put on pause
nothing else matters; just you, me
that moment.
With your smile— an undying fire
that melts away the worst of days
and auburn hair, reminiscent
of a rose, always perfect.
I say you’re beautiful, but
that doesn’t cover it.
When I’m with you, possibilities are endless. 
I want to say this face to face
but Fate took you too soon,
so I’ll write this down and keep it close.
Time will stand alone as a testament to my faith
I won’t say goodbye, as life
is a small wait, in the long haul​until we meet again, in the stars.​ 
​
​​​


----------



## Chesters Daughter

In light of recent technical difficulties, this challenge shall remain open until *6pm EST (11pm GMT) on* *TUESDAY, SEPTEMBER 17th.


Please remember not to post comments in this thread.
*


----------



## Chesters Daughter

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...essions-quot?p=1668200&viewfull=1#post1668200


----------



## Chesters Daughter

This challenge is now closed.


----------

